# [SOLVED] depclean = certain programs can't use maradns

## rodoke

Since KDE 3.5 was removed from portage entirely, I figure it would be a good time to do an emerge --depclean to flush out all the random bits still installed on my system. So I run emerge --depclean (--practice). I run revdep-rebuild to tidy up and all it gives me is x11-libs/qscintilla. I run it and I figure all is well.

Then I tried to use my system.

First, I notice KDE (4.3.3) can't resolve hostnames. The widgets that need access to the internet keep timing out. All the "Get Hot New Stuff" links just immediately die. Konqueror will only work if I give it raw IPs.

Layman dies with:

```
<urlopen error [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution>
```

Firefox (3.5.6) would refuse to resolve anything but a random handful of hostnames. Somehow, going to about:config and setting network.dns.disableIPv6 to true fixed things. Looking at that, I tried looking at ipv6 system-wide. Unfortunately, explicitly loading net-pf-10 did no good. Neither did disabling it in modules.conf.

Anyway, these are just the ones I've noticed. I'm sure there are several more I haven't. I looked over the list of packages I removed and nothing jumps out at me as being something I shouldn't have gotten rid of. Turning off my firewall didn't do any good. I'm not running a firewall ATM, and I use maradns to as a caching name-server. Anyone have any ideas?

Here's my emerge --info.

ETA #1: All the above programs will work if I point them away from maradns in resolv.conf. Okay.... Well, heres my mararc.

----------

## rodoke

Never mind. An upgrade to net-dns/maradns-1.3.07.09-r1 fixed things. I still have no clue what broke it to begin with though...

----------

